# Vinton County Fire Department Provided Use of Fire Protection Equipment Through ODNR



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Wilkesville Fire Department of Vinton County will receive a 1992 International tanker truck through the ODNR, Division of Forestry.More...

More...


----------

